# Where to park outside LEZ for chessington world of adventure



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 

Currently camped at Walton on Thames caravan club site which is outside the LEZ. Recommended!

Planning to take the kids to Chessington world of Adventures on Saturday - Chessington is inside the LEZ but our van isn't allowed in the LEZ. 

Questions: what happens if you drive in to the LEZ? Do you just get a warning first time?
Any recommendations on where to park for Chessington outside the LEZ?

Ta - Adam


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Their website states that you will get a warning letter for the first offence. the times are from midnight to midnight, so make sure you do not stay in the zone after midnight or it will be classed as 2 days.

cabby.

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modes/driving/low-emission-zone/penalty-charges


----------



## adam_l (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool - I will just accept the warning. chessington is not very far inside the KEZ so it won't make much difference 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Adam

As 'cabby' said - a warning. I can confirm as I recently tried desperately hard with LEZ to get an exemption for another Member for a very compassionate hospital visit but all they would offer is the exemption, so it is still current info.


----------

